# Trouble dealing with the cold?



## babypit (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anyone else's pit/mix have a really low tolerance for cold and snow?

I'm asking because someone posted on another forum that they live in Canada and that it's really only a FEW WEEKS a year when it's too cold for their dogs to go outside.

The thing is, I live in Maine, and my 7-month-old gets cold so easily. Could this be because she's still just a puppy? Her coat is sparse to non-existent on her belly and lower-ribcage area, as well as on the inner and lower regions of her hind-legs. It probably doesn't help that what little hair she did have on her belly still hasn't really grown back from when she was spayed on Dec. 4th, 2006. Will her coat thicken and fill in more as she gets older?

I find she can still tolerate a walk outside as low as about 23 degrees F, as long as she keeps moving. Also, having her wear a back pack weighing about 10-13% of her body weight helps a great deal.

I guess what I'm asking is, am I the only one who has trouble keeping my short-coated dog warm in frigid winter whether? I've got boots for her, and they help her feet, and a sweater, but it doesn't cover her barest parts. She seems to really need a "snowsuit" for dogs - or something full coverage - but I haven't really been able to find good ones online.

Anyone know if it's just because most dogs are fine with a "coat" and don't need full-coverage? Or is it because it's tactically impossible to keep a full-coverage suit from getting pottied on?

Any suggestions will be appreciated. She's not getting much exercise at the moment...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*well*

Well... Neela freaks out when it is 40 degrees out and shivers! lol I know she's a spoiled house dog. It's the only time she will go outside, do her business  then come right back in is when it's cold outside. I don't know of any full coverage suites, but I'll try looking them up!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

We walk every day. Buster does not mind the cold or snow as long as we are moving/walking/playing but he HATES the rain. For additional exercise we play ball in the basement if it's too cold/hot outside.


----------



## ratfynk (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG I have the same problem!! I live in Canada...in the Ottawa valley where it is miserably cold. For the last 4 weeks we have been having weather with a -30 degree celsius windchill (sorry i don't know what that is in farenheit but basically it hurts your lungs to not breathe through a scarf).

I have both a coat and boots for Porsche which helps...but not enough. She can't really run or else they go flying off and the last thing I want is for her to get frostbite on her toes. So now instead of taking her to the park for her walks, I take her on leash walks. Usually I run with her so she can exert herself a bit but sometimes it's just too damn cold!

I have seen full body coats for big dogs at a local pet shop - they cover all extremities minus the butt and tail. I think there are also snaps to snap booties on too.

I can't wait for spring...because Porsche can't get adequate exercise, she has started to misbehave at times. I just want the snow gone and P happy again  These dogs definitely arent' winterproof!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikado and Chalice both love to be outside even when it is really cold. Chalcie did go in early the other day but it was -30 dregees and a wind chill of -46. Mikado stayed out with me and we did chores. up:


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Brrrrr!!!!!!!*

I think I'm really starting to appreciate living in North Carolina!! I am originally from Canada but I can't imagine going back up there!:snow:

My father calls me the " poorest excuse for a Canadian that he's ever seen" for giving him the cold weather as a reason not to come back. After listening to you guys, that's fine by me!!! up:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I grew up on the MN/Canadian border it was so cold I remeber when my son was 18mo we had such cold weather that I didn't want to take him out in it to get groceries but day after day it didn't warm any so I called my mom to see if she wanted to go to the store too it was -76 degree F with the windchill it felt like you had no clothes on. Well anyways somebody decided this was a good day to dump this old basset hound off at the store/laudromat combo.
I took her home named her Talia which means heavens dew. She loved my son and he loved her he would share his toast with her, run through the house with her and slept with her for 4 beautiful monthes. Talia had cancer I did all I could for her but she died on my son birthday 4-20. He cried so for that dog he didn't eat toast for a year. She was the best cold weather gift I ever got. RIP Talia.upruns:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> I grew up on the MN/Canadian border it was so cold I remeber when my son was 18mo we had such cold weather that I didn't want to take him out in it to get groceries but day after day it didn't warm any so I called my mom to see if she wanted to go to the store too it was -76 degree F with the windchill it felt like you had no clothes on. Well anyways somebody decided this was a good day to dump this old basset hound off at the store/laudromat combo.
> I took her home named her Talia which means heavens dew. She loved my son and he loved her he would share his toast with her, run through the house with her and slept with her for 4 beautiful monthes. Talia had cancer I did all I could for her but she died on my son birthday 4-20. He cried so for that dog he didn't eat toast for a year. She was the best cold weather gift I ever got. RIP Talia.upruns:


Oh wow, what a story. You did great by Talia!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Mine has more of a problem with all the salt on the sidewalks.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Judy. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of that dog. She was so sweet.up: 

What about the salt bothers your dog. I live way out in the country so i don't have salt around. Does it bother his feet?


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

warmest winter ever in Italy..but raining a lot, the holes Mia dug in the garden are now filled with water she goes all inside with her legs and deepens her muzzle under the muddy water till her ears she's all filthy..I like the way she is rough  
Ciao


----------

